# About to give up..



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

I am honestly so close to giving up on this lady and her goats...
It has been almost 4 months since she said that her goats would be kidding "within 8 weeks" I can understand some margin of error with an unknown due date but this is ridiculous!
I am having the feeling she maybe decided she doesn't want to sell to me, and is too scared to say it to me and is hoping I'll just go away (which I'm considering at this point)

What would you do? 

She said they looked ready to kid, like, 2 months ago. :hammer:


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

to b honest alyssa i would have found another breeder two months ago


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

I think I have too much trust in people.

But I am compiling a list of breeders nearby and I'm going to call/email all of them these school holidays. 

It's just so upsetting that it's going this way :/


----------



## Jodi_berg (Oct 29, 2012)

Don't worry they were not meant to be your goats,your goats are out there waiting for you to find them!


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

Awh thanks Jodi 
I guess I really had my heart set on the doe I planned to buy off her, she was so cute!

But at least this way I might be able to get two bottle babies at the same time n___n


----------



## Jodi_berg (Oct 29, 2012)

YES....if you can get 2 bottle babes from the same place it will make their transition so much easier,and it will be more fun for all,my only suggestion,make sure they are already on the bottle. My goats all were dam raised for the first 2-3 weeks then I had to get them on a bottle.the first 2 took 2 and 3 days to adjust to the bottle my most recent and 3rd goat took 2 weeks to fully "get" the bottle and he jammed himself with so much hay he blocked right up and couldn't process anything,I almost lost him. It was quite a nerve racking experience. But I just know there are 2 baby's out there waiting for you!!!


----------



## mmiller (Apr 3, 2012)

keren said:


> to b honest alyssa i would have found another breeder two months ago


I agree!!


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

hugs alyssa, I know you had your heart set on minis and Bindi in particular. But you are right, this way you can probably get two babies so they will grow up being best friends. 

I know you were starting to warm up to the idea of dairy goats, maybe have a think about them as well since there are more dairy breeders around your area. 

Or if you want to stick with the minis maybe look for other breeders around the canberra area since you have reason to travel there. 

I'd be happy to give you a couple of pet wethers or depending what I have even a very cheap doe kid when the girls kid down in August, but the air fares would probably be too expensive to get them to you


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

After my big sook to everyone about not seeing any photos of the pregnant does she actually sent me some today.
They look so pregnant but I don't know how much longer I should wait. 
*pulls out hair*

Oh keren I wish you lived closer, your girls are so pretty, I would love a saanen.


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

But maybe I could look into the prices of transporting kids. Both truck and plane, hmmm.


----------



## rdmtnranch (Mar 4, 2013)

Alyssa,


I understand how you feel. I have been waiting almost two months for a ladies goat to kid our baby. She was supposed to "kid any day." I feel like I am stalking her. Good luck. It is hard to be attached to an idea and find it won't happen. I am hoping and crossing my fingers all goes well and you have your goaties soon.


----------



## summerdreamer71 (Jan 25, 2013)

PiccoloGoat said:


> After my big sook to everyone about not seeing any photos of the pregnant does she actually sent me some today.
> They look so pregnant but I don't know how much longer I should wait.
> *pulls out hair*
> 
> Oh keren I wish you lived closer, your girls are so pretty, I would love a saanen.


Is there anyway you could go see the goa that is having your kid? That might be a good idea


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

Makes you determined to have a definite due date when you decide to breed, doesn't it?


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

summerdreamer71 said:


> Is there anyway you could go see the goa that is having your kid? That might be a good idea


4 hour drive away :hammer:


----------



## summerdreamer71 (Jan 25, 2013)

PiccoloGoat said:


> 4 hour drive away :hammer:


Bummer! That really stinks, maybe its time too look for a new breeder..


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

I am just so stuck about what to do, right now.


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

alyssa is newcastle too far? ive been goven details for a mini breeder there.


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

I think it's about 3 hrs away. Which breeder? I have a list of breeders under 3 hours drive away here in front of me


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

letitia ford. if i rember roght its.like an hour or two north of sydney??


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

Yeah she's on my list, but she's listed as Hunter Valley. Anyway newcastle is 2 hours away from me yes 

A quick little P.S. I went to the local farm supply thing and I took a photo of their price lists. Do I recall correctly when I say you mentioned I could use pony mix?


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

wow nice feed store! im jealous! you have any.number of options there  i would go with the lucerne/pasture mix for your hay, and you could use the pony mix, or stud mix, or dairy mix, or calf pellets. check the dairy mix and calf pellets and make sure theres no urea in them if you choose one of those. if you do get a doe kid you will want to check fhe crude protein of the feed and use at least 14% for the first 12 mths at least. if just a couple of wethers probably dont need to worry.


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

Oh thankyou  This one is only like a 10 minute drive from my house too. 

Lucerne/pasture sounds great, much cheaper than the quote for oaten i got before. 
After 12 months can it stay at 14% or should i knock it down?
I didn't look at any labels because I didn't know what to look for.

And I also forgot to ask if they had any mineral blocks *doh*


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

Okay, I am about to send out a batch of emails to the list of breeders under 3 hours away.

What should I make sure I include? I don't want to forget anything. My points are:
-firstly introducing myself and trying to make myself sound awesome 
-asking if if any kids are/will be avaliable
-price range
-if i can bottle-raise
-if the herd is tested

I feel like for sure i am missing something here and I am so nervous!


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

accidental double post


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

That list sounds fine. Ask about disbudding as well  and if you decide on a doe kid about registration. 

I forgot to answer yesterday, after 12 mths the protein can stay at 14%.


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

Thanks keren you're a life saver!
What diseases should I ask about?

I thought my introduction would be like 2 lines long.. a whole long paragraph later..


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

Ask if they have been tested for CAE and Johnes but dont be surprised if they arent


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

The dams bot the kids


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

Okay I think I'm done. Email sent to 12 addresses  There's bound to be something right? 
What should I do if they aren't tested? Assume they're okay or should I ask if I can pay for tests?


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

Most mini breeder dont test. Ots more.of a daory goat thing. I would.juat test them ypurself when rhey are sox months


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

Okay awesome :thumbup:
It's send and only one bounced! Woo getting excited again!


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

I have already gotten two replies! 
Samittar which is the furthest away has a herd reduction with a couple of nice looking does going for cheap, and they do get babies but after reading her website, I think she doesn't feel me capable enough to raise a baby (understandable) and is trying to discourage me. But I can be put on the waiting list if I want. But I also think that farm is against disbudding :/

And another lady much closer replied but she doesn't sell them until they're weaned from their mums so hopefully more people reply soon


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

Now that just makes me angry!  That is not understandable and IMO no one should imply that you (or anyone else new to goats) is incapable of raising a bottle baby. The majority of my bottle babies go to new goat owners and they do just fine. I see she is against disbudding, perhaps some of the older stock is disbudded if she got them from someone else? Unless you really want your babies. Tbh if a breeder made me feed like I was incapable I would probably not buy from them out of principle!

Hopefully you get someone email you soon with the perfect goats


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

Maybe she thinks I'm too young to handle it, not sure. She wouldn't say no if I really wanted them but I have the same feelings too, not feeling encouraged to buy from her. She sent me a "poster" with her stock for sale and she has a few nice hornless does but she doesn't have any wethers to keep with them, though are are fairly cheap (160/170 w.o papers) 
I'll just have to wait for some more replies to come in I guess. I'm just happy I got responses so fast, it's keeping my hopes up


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

> What should I do if they aren't tested? Assume they're okay or should I ask if I can pay for tests?


Never assume, never assume, never assume. I'm saying it three times because I wish someone had said it to _me_ three times before I bought a certain doe!! :hair: If I can prevent someone else from making the same mistake I made, I'll be happy!
Ask if you can pay for tests. You may want to have the CL test done too while you're at it, but if there are no abscesses or abscess scars, then it won't be *as* big a deal.


----------



## Axykatt (Feb 1, 2013)

My first goat experience was 4 bottle babies at once! 

As long as you have all the supplies you need and you can stay on task taking care of bottle babies isn't hard. Time consuming? Yes. Difficult? No. Certainly no more difficult than human babies and ppl are rarely discouraged from bringing them home!


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

Thanks for the advice milkmaid  I think a few of them around at least test for CAE so hopefully I can find one that does test.

Axykatt, that is CRAZY lol, baby birds are a pain in the butt and they fit in your palm haha. They are messy and crazy and sometimes so hard to feed, i hope baby goats arent so crazy 
but hey, you survived four at once so surely I can handle one or two


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

hmm this little guy looks cute.
gum tree ad


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

He looks cute  i wiuld suggest 100 - 150 would be a fair price though. 

MMs advice is not incorrect however probably.not so relevant to australia. It is not common for mini breeders to test for cae and jd because the diseases are generally found in daory herds and sheep. You are also not in a high prevalence zpne for jd so i personally.wouldnt worry if your new goats dont come.from a tested herd, i would just test them when they are old enough ie. Six months


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

Oh and testig.for CL is a waste of time/mpney in australia as they will most likely.all test positive. It is normal to vaccinate for cl here.


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

I wish he was a bit cheaper, his ears and face just tug my heartstrings.

Also I had a bit of a stalk of victoria's facebook (hehe) and she made a status saying something about after the does kid she wants to get into milk, so I am now feeling a bit better and i don't think she's lying to me, I think she's maybe just a bit silly... and one of her does looks so ready to go that i think just waiting for her is the best bet, to be honest.
Other breeders have next to nothing or not expecting kids for months.. also much more expensive.

Should I just stick it out for her? I've waited this long...


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

what I would do is put your feelers out with the other breeders, if they have anything perfect available now, then great, go for it! if no, Victoria's kids should come along soon ...


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

I think I'll do that  At least I still might get to bottle feed the baby for about a month 

Thanks for your advice/support n__n


----------

